# Virtuozzo Alternative



## |L1n3 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich suche eine (freie) alternative zu Virtuozzo weil mir das doch deutlich zu teuer ist 
Wüsste da jemand was?


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2007)

Da fällt mir nur VMware oder Xen ein. Allerdings ist der freie VMWare Server nicht so komfortabel


----------



## StephenKing (2. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde VMware deutlich komfortabler als Xen. Frei heißt für mich OpenSource... VMware (Server) ist kostenlos, aber nicht OS.

Vorteil an VMware ist halt, dass du das ganz einfach auf andere Rechner schieben kannst und dort die VM problemlos laufen kann - während wir bei XEN etliche Probleme hatten (besonders 32bit Gast auf 64bit Host). Auch von der Konfiguration ist VMware (wohl durch das grafische Interface) schöner zu konfigurieren.

Es kommt halt etwas auf den Anwendungszweck an, ob ParaVirtualisierung oder Vollvirtualisierung besser ist. Xen soll zwar mit VT-Hardware auch andere Betriebssystem (zB Windows) booten können, doch wie gesagt hat er bei uns nicht mal 32bit gebootet - wir sind da ziemlich dran verzweifelt.
Bei VMware ist völlig egal, unter was Server bzw. Gäste laufen, bei Xen brauchst du im Normalfall angepasste Kernel.

Eine weitere freie Alternative ist vServer, aber damit hatte ich noch nicht zu tun.


----------



## Teuflor (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand Virtuozzo ziemlich geil, hatte da nen 30tage Test Key.

Aber Cheff wollts net haben 
was kostet die Lizenz?


----------



## |L1n3 (2. Oktober 2007)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ich fand Virtuozzo ziemlich geil, hatte da nen 30tage Test Key.
> 
> Aber Cheff wollts net haben
> was kostet die Lizenz?


Einsteiger Lizenz $999 ...
Siehe Link
Und das für gerademal 4 Virtuelle Hosts ..


----------



## Mî$3rY (12. Mai 2008)

Da gibts n schönes OpenSource Projekt was sogar von Parallels supported wird 

Welcome to OpenVZ — Containers Virtualization Open Source Project :: OpenVZ :: Supported by Parallels
(Bitte Link anklicken Oo)

kannsch nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Falk (12. Mai 2008)

Mit OpenVZ habe ich auch schon interessante Dinge erlebt. Wenn z.B. auf dem Host die selben Anwendungen liefen wie auf den Gästen, konnte ein beenden der Apps auf dem Gast auch die auf Host schließen... Virtualisierung ist etwas anderes.

Ansonsten eben das hier schon genannte Xen - Problem ist hier eben, das man den Xen-Kernel braucht und Windows sich etwas schwer tut. Es geht aber.

Bei sowas merkt man wieder, dass es einen Grund gibt, warum Lösungen wie Virtuozzo soviel Geld kosten...


----------



## riedochs (20. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch noch VirtuelBox. Allerdings habe ich das aus Zeitmangel noch nicht großartig testen können.


----------



## |L1n3 (22. Mai 2008)

VirtualBox ist doch sowas wie VMWare bzw. M$ VirtualServer ´07.
Sowas suche ich nicht !

Sondern genau sowas wie XEN, allerdings muss Windows uneingeschränkt drauf laufen können ohne angepasste Kernel.

Oder hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das mit XEN hinbekomme ?
Bin da hoch interessiert.


edit:
oho !:


> Seit der Version 3.0 können Betriebssysteme, wie z. B. Microsoft Windows, dank speziell dafür entwickelter Prozessorerweiterungen, wie etwa Intel VT oder AMD-V (auch AMD Pacifica genannt), ohne Modifikationen mit Xen genutzt werden. Andere Portierungen sind geplant.


Leider habe ich keine AM2 CPU


----------



## MESeidel (25. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch VirtuelBox. Allerdings habe ich das aus Zeitmangel noch nicht großartig testen können.



Virtaul Box läuft bei mir super.
Besser als MS VPC und VMWare Server.
An die großen VMWare Lösungen kommt es zwar nicht ran, aber es bietet schon viel.

Intel VT geht ohne Probleme
Man kann USB Geräte direkt durchschleifen, wenn z.B. der Host keinen Treiber dafür hat der Gast aber schon.
Und dank Guest Additions geht auch die Mauszeiger-Integration.
Shared Folders gibt es natürlich auch.
mehr wichtiges fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


Aber ich muss zugeben ich hab VBox unter Vista x64 laufen (Win XP, Linux, BSD, BeOS guests).
Unter Linux kann das natürlich etwas anders aussehen.
Aber das Windows darin läuft bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...



@|L1n3
Sie sollten evtl. noch einmal hervorheben welche Features Vittuozzo und XEN bieten, die Sie bei anderen Lösungen vermissen.


----------

